# Ever Notice



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

that some of them little dogs just wag their tails constantly. I recall asking my granddad bout that years ago. his reply was "son sometimes them dogs wag their tails just to feel their buthole wiggle."


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Ever notice how any thread that criticizes moderation gets disappeared?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

But if one admits to a felony and shows how it can save money... it stays up


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> But if one admits to a felony and shows how it can save money... it stays up


That's subject to interpretation because as stated on the thread in Admin, the member did not indicate what meds were given and while remote camp kits are prepared by pharmacists because they do contain medications that specific people may need, they also contain OTC medications. The kits do have to be returned to a pharmacist if they contain controlled medication but it wouldn't be considered a felony in Canada if one were to receive numbing agents, tylenol, aspirin, etc. 

It may also come as a surprise to some but in Canada, pharmacists actually have the legal ability to prescribe certain classes of medications, which I understand is not done in the US. 

You have publicly called another member a criminal so can you please indicate what medications were involved to substantiate your claim of a felony.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

It is a felony 

When person take drug prescription drugs to a pharmacy to be destroyed a pharmacist who turns those over to ANY ONE is committing a felony..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Can you take back medication once the prescription has left the pharmacy? Technically the answer is Yes, you can take it back. But you cannot redispense it; it must be destroyed. What the law prohibits is the dispensing of prescription drugs you have received through other than Food & Drug Administration-approved sources. The answer to your question can be found in the federal Food, Drug & Cosmetic Act and specifically the Prescription Drug Marketing Act of 1987.

The federal law says it is illegal for a pharmacy to dispense any prescription drugs except those received in the normal course of commerce through FDA-approved sources, such as licensed wholesalers or directly from the manufacturers. In addition, several states also forbid the dispensing of prescription drugs returned by a patient. For example, the Iowa Board of Pharmacy has a regulation, stating: For the protection of the public health and safety, prescription drugs shall not be returned, exchanged, or resold... IA BReg 657&#8212;6.9(1


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> It is a felony
> 
> When person take drug prescription drugs to a pharmacy to be destroyed a pharmacist who turns those over to ANY ONE is committing a felony..


You are making assumptions and have no facts. First aid Kits in Canada that are required on job sites don't contain restricted medicines that need prescriptions. Only trained medical staff are allowed to have those and they are checked in and out. I believe it is the same way here.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Some drugs have to be returned to the pharmacy because they are controlled but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not want not.

Here is the post.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Some drugs have to be returned to the pharmacy because they are controlled but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not want not.
> 
> Here is the post.


Yes that is what she said. Where does it say she had drugs that are controlled given to her? Where is the criminal act?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Drugs turn in to the pharmacist and the pharmacist turning out to any person..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

That's because those meds could have been tampered with.. they left the chain of handling..Think about that and maybe the logic will hit you.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You are making assumptions and have no facts. First aid Kits in Canada that are required on job sites don't contain restricted medicines that need prescriptions. Only trained medical staff are allowed to have those and they are checked in and out. I believe it is the same way here.


In remote camps they may because they are tailored to specific employees but in the original post, the member clearly indicated that the pharmacist removed the controlled drugs and what she received was after those items had been removed from the equation. 

For all we know, the member could be talking about blackmarket aspirin, Tylenol 1 (which is sold OTC in Canada), orajel and motrin. If that's the case, my son is also a felon because when their first aid kit is used, it's considered incomplete and he simply takes the old one home or gives them to another employee.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Drugs turn in to the pharmacist and the pharmacist turning out to any person..


Do you have any proof that the poster was given drugs that she was not allowed to by law?

If there was a law broken then who broke it? The pharmacist I would assume. Do you know that a law was broken in Canada? Do you have proof?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wr said:


> That's subject to interpretation because as stated on the thread in Admin, the member did not indicate what meds were given and while remote camp kits are prepared by pharmacists because they do contain medications that specific people may need, they also contain OTC medications. The kits do have to be returned to a pharmacist if they contain controlled medication but it wouldn't be considered a felony in Canada if one were to receive numbing agents, tylenol, aspirin, etc.
> 
> It may also come as a surprise to some but in Canada, pharmacists actually have the legal ability to prescribe certain classes of medications, which I understand is not done in the US.
> 
> You have publicly called another member a criminal so can you please indicate what medications were involved to substantiate your claim of a felony.



Note this is a forum, owned and registered as an American company.
The pharmacist is a member? A member posted what their pharmacist was doing..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> That's because those meds could have been tampered with.. they left the chain of handling..Think about that and maybe the logic will hit you.


Do you have any proof of your assumptions? Maybe the containers were sealed and unopened. Yet you are accusing someone of a felony and have no proof or even real idea of what transpired.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Note this is a forum, owned and registered as an American company.
> The pharmacist is a member? A member posted what their pharmacist was doing..


Again facts not in evidence. The poster is not the pharmacist.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Do you have any proof of your assumptions? Maybe the containers were sealed and unopened. Yet you are accusing someone of a felony and have no proof or even real idea of what transpired.


Not relevant


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

whats any of this got to do with little dogs wagging their tails?????


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Not relevant


Not relevant because you have made accusations that you can not back up?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

What the poster does or did not do for employment not relevant.

Promoting illegal methods to save money ... Will there be a tutorial on making meth, or how to rob, or how to commit identity theft?
How low can it go. Where's the line


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> What the poster does or did not do for employment not relevant.
> 
> Promoting illegal methods to save money ... Will there be a tutorial on making meth, or how to rob, or how to commit identity theft?
> How low can it go. Where's the line


You have yet to prove anything illegal happened but yet you are protesting a crime has taken place and are posting this in several threads. I think your posts have crossed a line about making it personal with regards to an HT member.

And don't worry, I have already made a copy of this thread and can email it to you if you need it.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

M5farm said:


> whats any of this got to do with little dogs wagging their tails?????


I like little dogs that wag their tails, than spin and chase them:lookout:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

The real question is, do little dogs really wag their tails to feel their buttholes wiggle?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> Note this is a forum, owned and registered as an American company.
> The pharmacist is a member? A member posted what their pharmacist was doing..



I don't believe that a Canadian pharmacist can be prosecuted for a felony in the US if they are functioning within the laws set out in their own country and I'm not sure that giving someone orajel and tylenol that it is at or past expiry is illegal in Canada because I just bought a bottle of Tylenol Migraine on huge sale at my local pharmacy last week for $2/bottle. It just has to be clearly marked as expired.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Not relevant because you have made accusations that you can not back up?


Not relevant as the law defines what what happen to drugs turned in for disposal opened or not. 

Once I picked up meds ..spendy meds got to the car... wrong meds walked back in...bummer those pills never opened had to be destroyed... it's the law. Now had I checked as I do now while under a camera and in view of the pharmacist they could have been saved.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Not relevant as the law defines what what happen to drugs turned in for disposal opened or not.
> 
> Once I picked up meds ..speedy meds got to the car... wrong meds walked back in...bummer those pills never opened had to be destroyed... it's the law. Now had I checked as I do now while under a camera and in view of the pharmacist they could have been saved.


Still saying things you have no proof of. Still providing no proof of any wrong doing. Saying something is not relevant does not change the facts. Those facts that you don't have.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The post kinda is a written public valid bit of evidence.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> The post kinda is a written public valid bit of evidence.


No you are making assumptions you can't back up and sulling the reputation of a poster by doing that.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well you got a belly button too and your view.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I just tried to get a model mod to deleting it.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

no really said:


> I like little dogs that wag their tails, than spin and chase them:lookout:


don't hijack my thread with spinning dogs. that's another subject all together.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Pinwheel action


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> I just tried to get a model mod to deleting it.


Since she has done nothing wrong then there should be no need to delete it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Promoting pharmacist commit a violation of federal law..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Well you got a belly button too and your view.


Still no proof or facts? Is that all you got. My niece says things like that when she gets caught doing something not so nice.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Prevention of criminal behavior is not nice ok. That's your view.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

This has gotten your attention might I ask where and how you get your meds.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Prevention of criminal behavior is not nice ok. That's your view.


Then you could have easily posted that. All you had to say was that could be a problem. However that is not what you are doing by saying that it is a fact and that someone committed a crime when you have no proof. 

Then you complain in several places about mods not doing your bidding because of your assumptions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> This has gotten your attention might I ask where and how you get your meds.


Is that any of your business? Are you assuming I get them illegally because I post my feelings on what I consider an attack on an HT poster and the mods?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no need for little dogs unless they're puppies.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Then you could have easily posted that. All you had to say was that could be a problem. However that is not what you are doing by saying that it is a fact and that someone committed a crime when you have no proof.
> 
> Then you complain in several places about mods not doing your bidding because of your assumptions.


I do not have to get my post vetted thru you.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> I do not have to get my post thru you.


No but if you post, I get to comment all I want.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there a rule anymore than you can't take one thread to another section of the forum?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Is that any of your business? Are you assuming I get them illegally because I post my feelings on what I consider an attack on an HT poster and the mods?


You read an insult / attack where none was given... simple is it the norm to get free drugs from the pharmacist?... but this claim of yours is normal form many here which brings us back with little spin to mods. And how modding is going. Not really great.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> You read an insult / attack where none was given... simple is it the norm to get free drugs from the pharmacist?... but this claim of yours is normal form many here which brings us back with little spin to mods. And how modding is going. Not really great.


You have accused the poster of a few things that you have no proof of. That is an attack in my opinion. And again back to the modding. Your posts are making a lot of accusations with no proof.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I get free drugs from the pharmacy every month


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

M5farm said:


> whats any of this got to do with little dogs wagging their tails?????


I been asking my self that thinking I'd eventually figure it out. Maybe someone can explain.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Are they prescribed to you...are they safe from tampering I sure hope so.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I think this thread crossed into an alternate universe! Or at least some of the posters have. 

I think some dogs are just born waggers and some aren't. But isn't it cute when a dog with a cropped tail tries to wag and basically just wiggles their butt? Cockers and Aussies come to mind.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> I think this thread crossed into an alternate universe! Or at least some of the posters have.
> 
> I think some dogs are just born waggers and some aren't. But isn't it cute when a dog with a cropped tail tries to wag and basically just wiggles their butt? Cockers and Aussies come to mind.


Nigel's (JRT) tail was cropped a bit short, he looks like he's wagging a hairy thumb...and it's incredibly cute


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> Nigel's (JRT) tail was cropped a bit short, he looks like he's wagging a hairy thumb...and it's incredibly cute


As cute as that porcupine?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Federal and state codes exist regarding administering and dispensing medications and there is variation between the two. Recognition of the differences is imperative for the athletic trainer, who has traditionally dispensed these agents in compliance with established legal and professional guidelines. Statutes that apply to classifying, documenting, prescribing, dispensing, labeling, and housing medications by athletic trainers are presented as a baseline for this article. State and local regulations should be consulted to clarify differences existing at various governmental levels. These guidelines are provided to assist athletic trainers in properly dispensing medications.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1317123/

Note government doc.

Dispensing of drugs is regulated... who would have thought that

So, between the post and statues ..


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I use to have so many dogs growing up and into adulthood. Now I can even be around them because of my allergies to them 

Does anyone know what those 2 are talking about?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

but you have to admit some dogs just wag whatever they got a little too enthusiastically for no apparent reason.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

which makes me think they do it to feel their butthole wiggle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> I use to have so many dogs growing up and into adulthood. Now I can even be around them because of my allergies to them
> 
> Does anyone know what those 2 are talking about?


Painterswife can get you some drugs for your allergies but Kali thinks they might not be legal.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Painterswife can get you some drugs for your allergies but Kali thinks they might not be legal.


I laughed so hard I snorted out loud.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

If they have been dispensed and returned to be destroyed they can't be passed out.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We had a Dane who was a wagger. When she wanted out first thing in the morning, she would come poke me with her big wet nose as I lay in the bed, and her tail would be wagging and you could hear it thunk, thunk, thunk off of both sides of the door jamb. She had a wide swing. 

She could clear the coffee table, un-decorate the Christmas tree, and make men of a certain height extremely uncomfortable with that tail!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Us law does not apply in Canada and since all prescription drugs were removed by the OP own comment this whole uproar is over IOTC medications which is not a felony.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> We had a Dane who was a wagger. When she wanted out first thing in the morning, she would come poke me with her big wet nose as I lay in the bed, and her tail would be wagging and you could hear it thunk, thunk, thunk off of both sides of the door jamb. She had a wide swing.
> 
> She could clear the coffee table, un-decorate the Christmas tree, and make men of a certain height extremely uncomfortable with that tail!


I had an extra large blood hound that could do the same thing. She brought tears to my eyes a couple of times with misplaced but strategic tail strike.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I have no need for little dogs unless they're puppies.



Absolutely adorable! We've always had golden retrievers, wonderful dogs!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

This forum is international America based. As such could not this American company be held in any way as promoting illegal activity.

Really wr you are quite proficient at deleting posts


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Join Date: Apr 2010
Posts: 6,586
We keep three months of our prescription meds as preps and rotate them every time we refill the prescription so they at least are as fresh as possible - although they could be from the same batch at the pharmacy as the older fill-up. Who knows. This gives us 6 months on hand which is a significant investment.

Stocking up on other meds as preps(the ones that we do not use regularly or at all) was expensive so we keep them/will keep them past the expiry date. 

My husbands work takes him and his crew into very isolated areas for long periods of time so they have to have a very complete first aid/medical kit which by law has to be updated every year. 

Some drugs have to be returned to the pharmacy because they are controlled but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not 


WHERE DOES THE POSTER STATE FACTUALLY THAT THEY ARE OVER THE COUNTER DRUGS... WITH OUT READING WHAT YOU WANT IT TO BE.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

There seems to be some posters who want to declare "war" on the moderators and I have to ask why? They are volunteering and doing a thankless job.

I guess if someone is so upset, why not become one yourself.

I am sure they aren't perfect. But it reminds me of sports officials. Fans of one team always think the refs favour the other team and vise-versa. And 99% of the time they are doing the best they can.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> Join Date: Apr 2010
> Posts: 6,586
> We keep three months of our prescription meds as preps and rotate them every time we refill the prescription so they at least are as fresh as possible - although they could be from the same batch at the pharmacy as the older fill-up. Who knows. This gives us 6 months on hand which is a significant investment.
> 
> ...



Controlled aka prescription medications removed by pharmacist. Where do you see that a pharmacist is handing out prescription medication.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Just trying to tie it all together..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

because they are controlled 

*This would be now discussing non controlled prescriptions....they are talking about prescribed meds.and the poster stated above actions for controlled one and now follows the pharmacist checking the turned it to be disposed of drugs and the pharmacist handing back non controlled drugs.....they were to be destroyed but.. but are not and the poster then goes on to say she hands them out to friends... sounds like drug dealing


*
but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> because they are controlled
> 
> *This would be now discussing non controlled prescriptions....they are talking about prescribed meds.and the poster stated above actions for controlled one and now follows the pharmacist checking the turned it to be disposed of drugs and the pharmacist handing back non controlled drugs.....they were to be destroyed but.. but are not and the poster then goes on to say she hands them out to friends... sounds like drug dealing
> 
> ...


Non controlled drugs. In other words over the counter. No prescription needed. No laws broken.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Woolieface said:


>


Don't let your dog find your pot brownies...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> Don't let your dog find your pot brownies...


no way... chocolate is bad for dogs.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

http://clementconrad1.typepad.com/b...etween-controlled-and-prescription-drugs.html


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> http://clementconrad1.typepad.com/b...etween-controlled-and-prescription-drugs.html


You need to be on point. You keep saying something was done that you have no evidence of. You can post all the links you want and it won't make you right.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Join Date: Apr 2010
> Posts: 6,586
> We keep three months of our prescription meds as preps and rotate them every time we refill the prescription so they at least are as fresh as possible - although they could be from the same batch at the pharmacy as the older fill-up. Who knows. This gives us 6 months on hand which is a significant investment.
> 
> ...


It says the "controlled" and "prescription" drugs, which they do *not* get, and "others" which implies OTC meds that they can get.

It's really quite clear


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> We had a Dane who was a wagger. When she wanted out first thing in the morning, she would come poke me with her big wet nose as I lay in the bed, and her tail would be wagging and you could hear it thunk, thunk, thunk off of both sides of the door jamb. She had a wide swing.
> 
> She could clear the coffee table, un-decorate the Christmas tree, and make men of a certain height extremely uncomfortable with that tail!


My friend has 3 Shih tzu and 3 Yorkies and those dogs wag so enthusiastically that they sometimes fall over. 

Nearly all of our dogs have been enthusiastic tail waggers but they were/are big. They caused a lot of decoration and personal damage just like your dog. They also seem to like to use the swing to waft their farts in all directions. 

Our current big dog is not much of a wagger. When he does wag we have to be on guard. Wagging of the tail is not always a sign of happiness. It can also be a warning especially with very protective breeds and he seems to wag most at strangers who come too close. And my SIL.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Ever feel like you're moving and getting nowhere?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kasilofhome, you have repeatedly accused the poster of committing a felony or encouraging people to commit one.

There are laws here in the US against defamation. I guess the mods should remove all your posts because you might be breaking the law.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

no really said:


> Ever feel like you're moving and getting nowhere?


Seems like I feel that way more and more. But the tail is tasty.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> My friend has 3 Shih tzu and 3 Yorkies and those dogs wag so enthusiastically that they sometimes fall over.
> 
> Nearly all of our dogs have been enthusiastic tail waggers but they were/are big. They caused a lot of decoration and personal damage just like your dog. They also seem to like to use the swing to waft their farts in all directions.
> 
> Our current big dog is not much of a wagger. When he does wag we have to be on guard. Wagging of the tail is not always a sign of happiness. It can also be a warning especially with very protective breeds and he seems to wag most at strangers who come too close. And my SIL.


Our dogs put their tail up when they are in defensive mode. Tails and hackles up. But sometimes dogs do wag when it seems inappropriate. I'll never forget, on the way to my sister's wedding we passed by a large, long haired shepherd type dog that had been hit by a car and was laying flat on its side in the road most likely dying. It was bleeding out the mouth....and wagging its tail. That image just haunts me, but we simply couldn't stop because we would have held up the wedding.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Kasilofhome, you have repeatedly accused the poster of committing a *felony* or encouraging people to commit one.
> 
> There are laws here in the US against *defamation*. I guess the mods should remove all your posts because you might be breaking the law.


It doesn't matter.

The member that Kasi thinks is committing a felony lives in Canada. There is no such thing as a "felony" offense in Canada and crimes that do exist in Canada go by different names and categories. Also, Kasi doesn't know the identity of the Canadian member. So whatever she says about an unknown, unidentified Canadian 'mystery' member of any internet forum doesn't fall within the defamation of character laws in USA. 

*Kasi* - Canadian law is different from American law in many aspects and similar in many others, but one area of difference between the two countries is laws about what constitutes controlled (prescription) and non-controlled (non-prescription) pharmaceuticals and other substances. There are also differences in the laws of both countries about what can be sold and what can be given away.

Perhaps there are different laws in America about this but if a pharmacist in Canada is given non-controlled pharmaceuticals / substances to dispose of the pharmacist can dispose of them through a number of means at their own discretion. What they can NOT do is re-sell them, not even at a drastically marked down price. The Canadian forum member who gets non-controlled products from the pharmacist is receiving them as a gift at the pharmacists discretion, the pharmacist isn't re-selling them. No crime is being committed in the giving or the receiving of them.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

*the pharmacist....the pharmacist....clue I apparently do not speak Canadian.. pharmacist...*


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The campaign with Shoppers Drug Mart and the Partnership for a Drug-Free Canada (PDFC) is underway until December 2015, including a new partnership with Loblaw Pharmacy that will increase the number of participating pharmacies to 1,800 nationwide.

The goal of the National Medicine Take-Back Campaign is to encourage Canadians to clean out their households of unused and expired prescription drugs as well as over-the-counter (OTC) medicine, and to drop them off at their local pharmacy.


http://www.vernonmorningstar.com/community/321071971.html?mobile=true

Awaiting reply from ms. Vanasse. She's should know


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> the pharmacist....the pharmacist....clue I apparently do not speak Canadian.. pharmacist...





kasilofhome said:


> ... simple is it the norm to get free drugs from the pharmacist?...


Yes, and yes.

It's also normal for a patient to get free drugs from a physician too. 

And it's normal for a physician AND a pharmacist to get free drugs from a pharmaceutical supplier.

Then the physician and pharmacist will in turn give the free drugs to their clients.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I will take vanasse word...over others.. she is I guess involved with this..


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

That sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

What in the  is going on in this thread??????????

Seriously, does EVERY TOPIC have to turn into a p'ing match?

Calm down.

Relax.

Have a cookie.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Meanwhile - back at the ranch


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

M5farm said:


> that some of them little dogs just wag their tails constantly. I recall asking my granddad bout that years ago. his reply was "son sometimes them dogs wag their tails just to feel their buthole wiggle."


Your grandfather was obviously trying to instill a strong sense of skepticism in you. I used to tell my kids similar nonsense explanations for that reason. As time went on I got more and more quizical looks in reposonse.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

So this thread is about dog twerking ?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Darren said:


> Your grandfather was obviously trying to instill a strong sense of skepticism in you. I used to tell my kids similar nonsense explanations for that reason. As time went on I got more and more quizical looks in reposonse.



and sometimes there is no explanation why people or animals do some of the things they do.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

This is Bill Burns with the Health Products Stewardship Association, we briefly spoke on the phone this morning. I tried searching for the forum that you were referencing and didn&#8217;t have much luck. There are just too many pages for me to go through, however. I would like to confirm with you that meds returned through HPSA administered Medications Return Programs are not recycled back into circulation.

Here is the basic flow of the program:

Member of public brings in bag of unused/expired meds to a registered collection location (community pharmacy) Ã  pharmacist takes bag of meds and places in a secure MRP collection container Ã  once the container is full the pharmacist creates a shipment order Ã  the registered/licensed service provider takes the pail to the warehouse for consolidation Ã  the larger container is then transferred to another site for incineration

Regulations
British Columbia: http://www.bclaws.ca/Recon/document/ID/freeside/449_2004
Manitoba: https://www.canlii.org/en/mb/laws/regu/man-reg-16-2010/latest/part-1/man-reg-16-2010-part-1.pdf
Ontario: http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/regs/english/2012/elaws_src_regs_r12298_e.htm

*The Pharmaceuticals/medications categories

Hopefully this helps, you can always direct people to our website www.healthsteward.ca.

Regards,

Bill

cid:[email protected]

Bill Burns | Program Coordinator - Western Canada
Health Products Stewardship Association
330 &#8211; 2255 St. Laurent Blvd., Ottawa, ON K1G 4K3
Tel: 613-723-7282 ext. 104

www.healthsteward.ca


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.sirum.org/


SIRUM SAVES LIVES BY CONNECTING UNOPENED
UNEXPIRED MEDICATIONS TO PATIENTS IN NEED

"Using an innovative technology platform, SIRUM saves peoplesâ lives by allowing health facilities, manufacturers, wholesalers, and pharmacies to donate unused medicine rather than destroy it."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.umhsheadlines.org/2014/08/extra-medications-donate-your-unused-drugs/

"Extra medications? Donate your unused drugs!
Posted on August 6, 2014
Often cancer patients and family members ask me where they can donate medications that are no longer needed. With a cancer diagnosis, sometimes an assortment of drugs can be collected. What can you do with those unused pills, capsules and patches? The University of Michigan Comprehensive Cancer Center does not accept unused drug donations, but we can offer you resources to help donate your unused drugs or other medications."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://njt-pqt.org/english/view.asp?x=460

"We are all non-political, not-for-profit projects, patterned after the original Not Just Tourists group in St. Catharines (Niagara). 
NJT collects donations of surplus medicines and supplies for use in countries in need. All NJT groups are completely managed and run by volunteers. There are no offices and minimal overhead and related expenses.



A country clinic typical of where NJT medical aid is delivered

Canadians travelling on business or vacation deliver these much-needed supplies to medical facilities at their travel destinations.

People can deliver a suitcase of medicine and supplies, or they can deliver a knapsack or even a plastic bag full of materials. We have different bag sizes to accommodate different types of travellers, trips, and destinations. To see sample suitcases and bags, go to the Take Medical Supplies page."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.ecolife.com/recycling/household/how-to-recycle-medicine.html

"Donate unexpired drugs: When your medications are still usable but not needed by you, donate them to an organization that will use them to help people in developing countries. The most common medications accepted by these organizations are HIV/AIDS antiretroviral (ARV) medications, Protease Inhibitors (PIs), anti-fungals, pain relievers, anti-malarialsand antibiotics. Our recycling database has a list of charities that take donations of medicines, but you may also find that your local Department of Health has a local repository for donating pharmaceuticals (your state may have laws about the re-distribution of medicines). - See more at: http://www.ecolife.com/recycling/household/how-to-recycle-medicine.html#sthash.jZU0saaa.dpuf"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.genesisworldmission.org/#!donate-stuff/c1xjb

"
Over the Counter Medicines
Over the counter medicines that don't require a prescription can be taken by the clinic under the following circumstances:

They are in the original sealed, unopened container
They have been kept at a temperature according to manufacturer requirement
They are accompanied by an in-kind donation form, which our personnel will have you sign.

Useful medications include: cough drops and syrup, contact lens solution, anti-diarrheals, antacids, gas prevention, anti-itch cream, Ibuprofen (i.e. Motrin), aspirin (81mg), acetaminophen (i.e. Tylenol), cold sore treatments, allergy meds (i.e. Claratin, Benadryl), sinus meds, and DIABETIC SUPPLIES such as strips."


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hippygirl said:


> Seriously, does EVERY TOPIC have to turn into a p'ing match?
> 
> Calm down.
> 
> ...


It does seem that way. I like cookies but can't have the ones made with green butter these days. They do tend to have a calming affect.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/spreading-the-health/

"Americans spend some $200 billion annually on prescription drugs.* Since 1997, in an effort to keep a lid on costs, 37 states have enacted legislation allowing patients, their families and health care facilities to recycle good, unused pills through local pharmacies for donation to patients lacking sufficient insurance*."


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! Well done, Painterswife, you really knocked yourself out this time with good investigative work. You found resources for both Canada AND America. Good job.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I too have seen little dogs so enthusiastic in tail wagging that they have fallen over. Funny stuff. Thinking about it though, and how dogs are constructed, I wonder if the excessive wagging is to cause the anal glands to express more fluid (and odor) and cause any nearby dogs to bond more with the tail wagger? Curious. Not sure I want to talk about the human equivalent.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

and then, theres bulldogs and pit Bulls, I understand that once they get their teeth in something, they just dont let go--and they have short wiggle tails too..


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

ceresone said:


> and then, theres bulldogs and pit Bulls, I understand that once they get their teeth in something, they just dont let go--and they have short wiggle tails too..


My bulldog has a long tail and she's sweet as pie


----------

